# Stainless Steel Molding For Top of Window



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

When I bought my 67 Convertible I noticed that the Stainless Steel Molding that goes on top of the Windshield is missing. Are these Remanufactured or do I just have to go and search for one? Thanks for any help with this in advance.

JRB67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can find polished ones on e-bay. Bought them for my `65, they look real good.


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

Rukee said:


> You can find polished ones on e-bay. Bought them for my `65, they look real good.


Rukee,

Thanks for the info.

JRB67


----------

